
Angel Investors Ignore Credit Crunch  - prakash
http://www.portfolio.com/news-markets/national-news/portfolio/2008/06/15/Angel-Investors-Ignore-Credit-Crunch
======
Prrometheus
I only skimmed the article, but this makes sense since angels usually are
investing their own cash. Lending institutions who are part of the Credit
Crunch typically borrow the cash that they lend from third parties. Since
angels don't invest on credit, they're not affected.

~~~
michaelneale
Presumably it also means they think the effect of the credit crunch on the
wider economy will be limited (at least over the timeframe that they care
about).

